

The Dangers of Book Learnin' - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2013/05/17/booklearnin/

======
tocomment
Unfortunately I haven't had much benefit from having code samples out there.
Interviewers will rave about my work, and say they're really impressed by my
code, but then I still get grilled in the interview and when I mess up writing
a regex parser on a whiteboard somehow they assume I can't code.

I always wonder who they think wrote all my projects?

But my last interviews were several years ago, maybe the industry is moving
away from that?

~~~
fecak
I've been recruiting for 15 years, and never has it been more important (or
expected) to have some samples. Many clients expect to see code samples before
even agreeing to interview or phone screen. I think you'll see the difference
next time you interview, and you may be forgiven more often for small errors
in live coding demos.

~~~
tjr
What do you think is the best way to present your programming portfolio?

~~~
fecak
That really depends on what it is and the scenario. If you are applying to a
job, including a GitHub link on the resume or 'cover letter' (email body) does
the trick. Showing up with a laptop that has your code samples could also be
effective for an interview. If you ask a more specific question I may be able
to give a better answer, but generally giving them access to code you've
written in any form is better than no code portfolio at all.

